# 11-15. Lfts



## melvvin

RangerCrew said:


> As much as I would rather bow hunt, opening day always gets me just a little fired up. Heading out solo this a.m then picking the 11 y.o. son up from school for the evening hunt. Good luck to all!




Man that's gotta be torture for your son to sit in school. He should be right out there with you to heck with school. Kidding you, good luck this 
morning and to your son this afternoon.


Good luck and be safe to everyone hunting!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

It sounds like everyone slept like crap, me included. I just ate now, finished my coffee and I am out! Good luck and be safe!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Here we go!

I just my past my first car on the side of the road he has maybe a 300 yard walk in at the most looks like someone like the set up early

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bunnychaser

Waiting on coffee then heading out. Good luck, shoot straight and be safe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrsocko33

Fred Bear on the radio. Coffee all gone. It's time to do this. Good luck everyone. Jackson county checking in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Tom Killa

Wow. 3 pages of posts already and not 1 "from the stand". Batteries dying quick today. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51

Ol Tom Killa said:


> Wow. 3 pages of posts already and not 1 "from the stand". Batteries dying quick today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


exactly why i purchased a backup battery on Ebay last week! 

good luck out there today, fellas!


----------



## oldrank

Officially in my stand... push em to me statelanders!!!!


----------



## Pier Pressure

Live from bed. Slept good unlike everyone else. Time to gear up. 

Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## John Ingersoll

*Well opening day 2013 has finally arrived, dream big, shoot straight and be safe. Good luck to all!*


----------



## schopie4

I slept just fine, of course, I don't head up until after work today. good luck to everyone, be safe, wear your harness, and no your target and what's beyond.

Happy opening day!


----------



## kazoohunter

Pumped like always! Don't really know why I get soo excited when I've been in the woods for a month and a half now, but ready to hit the tree and see what walks by! Good weather in kazoo.
Everyone think and shoot straight!
Zacho


----------



## jayzbird

Good luck everyone! May your aim be true today.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

I swear it's rained every damn day this season. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dewy6068

Good luck and be safe all!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

About to walk out to my stand. Looks like a huge lack of state landers this year only seen 1 truck parked off road. Maybe I'm earlier than most. 42* gladwin county. Just got done raining a little here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midmichman80

And the swamp lights up like christmas. Good luck all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J D

john ingersoll said:


> *well opening day 2013 has finally arrived, dream big, shoot straight and be safe. Good luck to all!*


x 100


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

T minus one hour.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Goose69

In my blind in Byron. Good luck all


----------



## mwp

Let's roll


----------



## goodworkstractors

Good luck all...shoot straight...be safe

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksrus

Ready for an all day sit or however long it takes. Breezy and around 40 in lake county. Spitting a little rain. Good luck guys and gals!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tightline24

Good luck out there today, everyone shoot straight! Heard my first gun shot at 5:43 this morning while getting my gear on...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear

I hope someone pushes one my way.


----------



## redneckman

All settled in near Marion. 41 degrees and very dark down by the swamp. Shoot straight guys and gals. Be safe!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Livingston

Nice to see there will be plenty of tigger happy hunters in the woods with no sleep. Shoot straight. Good luck. Be safe!!


----------



## Paperboy 1

melvvin said:


> Man that's gotta be torture for your son to sit in school. He should be right out there with you to heck with school. Kidding you, good luck this
> morning and to your son this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Good luck and be safe to everyone hunting!


They close school here for opening of gun season! Don't want any stray bullet finding a child at the bus stop. Besides up north its an annual tradition and most kids wouldn't be in school anyway.

Good luck to all! I'm in my blind and sipping on coffee.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13

BBD!!!!!

Pics to follow, my flashlight died so gotta run to the house


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shiahoythunter

Definitely not serious ^^^^


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Heard my first shot. 6:17


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldrank

Just heard first shot 625


----------



## shorthair guy

1st shot here in lapeer state land. 6:20am


----------



## taberoja

Sicker then s**t..headache, sore throat, cough... ugh. Couldnt keep me out of the woods though...good luck all coming from Saginaw County

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chandler

All settled in here in Jackson county. Waiting for WW3 to start. Give em hell men!!


----------



## Bvisser

Like every other sit this year it's warm and raining! Wouldn't have it any other way I guess. All set and ready to go here in reed city! Whack n stack


----------



## redneckman

hplayer13 said:


> BBD!!!!!
> 
> Pics to follow, my flashlight died so gotta run to the house
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hitting it with your truck doesn't count!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Livingston

shorthair guy said:


> 1st shot here in lapeer state land. 6:20am


Sighting their gun in late, or early I should say..


----------



## hplayer13

shiahoythunter said:


> Definitely not serious ^^^^


)) 

I couldn't resist...the joke not the deer lol.

Probably wont see a thing I put my pop in my big buck stand. Good luck be safe. But please, don't refer to nov 15 as "the first day of deer season"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Livingston

hplayer13 said:


> ))
> 
> I couldn't resist...the joke not the deer lol.
> 
> Probably wont see a thing I put my pop in my big buck stand. Good luck be safe. But please, don't refer to nov 15 as "the first day of deer season"
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agree.. More like the last day of deer season for bow hunters.


----------



## ID&C

In Brooklyn heard first shot at 7. Heard a lot of shots off in the distance and 2 closer heard something moving before light nothing since then!


----------



## Lwapo

Big buck down! (Dad)

Pics to come!



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish

Passed up 2 does and a small 6. He was growling at them. He'll be nice next year


----------



## Phoolish

Phoolish said:


> Passed up 2 does and a small 6. He was growling at them. He'll be nice next year


Ignore that last sentence heard a close shot right From where he was going.


----------



## shiahoythunter

That sucks ^^^


----------



## Salmonslayer24

no deer yet in antrim county. Squirrels are terrible. Only one shot within half mile or so. Enough fox squirrels to feed the whole family out here though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodworkstractors

Phoolish said:


> Ignore that last sentence heard a close shot right From where he was going.


Can't save 'em all.


----------



## huntercc21

No deer yet here in Hartland. Few shots way off. First one I heard was at 6:24!


----------



## protectionisamust

Just got a report from my father who's hunting & he just squeezed a round off at a big 8. He's giving it 1 hour then will get down and look for blood.


----------



## riverroadbeagles

Very quite just west of mt. pleasant very few shots only seen 1 small doe


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419

2 yotes. 1 trespasser. No shots..

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## mrsocko33

We need deer porn for those of you that shot one

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goosebandit2

6 does so far, lots of shots here in Saginaw county!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdawg240

SW genesse county quite opener so far, saw a shooter at 318 yards and two small bucks so far. Haven't herd a shot within 2 miles


----------



## JDSwan87

A 5pt looking at his dead buddy....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MarineBuckHunter

BBD!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Titan34

0 Deer seen in Port Sanilac. 72 shots so far. Many multi shots and some way off in the distance.


----------



## taberoja

No hair yet....about 30 hens and some geese, thats it..not to many shots here in Saginaw County 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkriep2006

Cool pic!


----------



## casscityalum

gillcommander said:


> Pretty quiet in Osceola County... counting points must make a difference compared to just putting brown in the scope.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Southern Osceola here. Sure Is different. But yes I agree. Before it was scope, horn, brown its down. Now its a little more peaceful. Had a 6 point and some does come by so far. Waiting on Mr 9 point. 

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swimnfish04

I've only seen one deer so far and its laying dead. Unfortunately I didn't shoot the neighbor did. White spot in the center.


Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chandler

The massacre is still taking place in jackson. Stopped counting after 100 shots


----------



## bowhunt4life86

JDSwan87 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## Lwapo

Very very few shots today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Nice deer JD!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RMH

MarineBuckHunter said:


> BBD!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


NICE!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drake32

Only about 30 shots in Huron County I heard well over a 100 by this time last year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrsocko33

swimnfish04 said:


> I've only seen one deer so far and its laying dead. Unfortunately I didn't shoot the neighbor did. White spot in the center.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where's this at. Looks like your by me?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish

I have something grunting in the swamp. Tried grunting but nothing what els should I try


----------



## Patman75

Button buck at 10 yards. Cute little guy.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sam22

7 26 am. Boom thud. 8 pt. 

Presque Isle county. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skip

I'm reading these posts in my office, it's so cool to listen in on everyones excitement, but torture to not be out yet.
I WILL be out tommorrow!

Fun to read these posts until then!


----------



## brushbuster

bad466 said:


> You must be pretty close to me. I'm by Wakely bridge rd and the snowmobile trail. Got harassed by some jerks before first light.


I hate jerks
Im up by sand lake

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twohats

Skip said:


> I'm reading these posts in my office, it's so cool to listen in on everyones excitement, but torture to not be out yet.
> I WILL be out tommorrow!
> 
> Fun to read these posts until then!


Same here. Will be making a 4 hr drive north tonight to my brothers camp. Everyone else is already there except for me. Oh well, but I will be sitting all day sat, sun morning then back home.


----------



## RangerCrew

Several does and only 3 within range, too small. Not a whole lot of shooting, Washtenaw co.

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## casscityalum

Little fork bedded 12-15 yards from stand. 

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish

I think over the past few weeks the squirrels have accepted me as one of them. They climb on the back side of my tree, sit on my bag and never bark


----------



## brushbuster

Phoolish said:


> I have something grunting in the swamp. Tried grunting but nothing what els should I try


Adjust the grunt to a doe. And do a soft bleet

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## malainse

JDSwan87---- Congrats on the nice deer.


----------



## bowhunter426

Been quite in ottawa since.7:30. We haven't seen anything but squirrels


----------



## bowhunt4life86

buktruk said:


> Not a deer here in Lapeer.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Now that's a lot of rhyming! 

The neighbor decided now is a good time to mow his lawn. Only about 200 yards away. Pretty pumped about it.


----------



## taberoja

Congrats on some nice deer you successful hunters!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garrettsdad

Too much corn on, haven't seen a deer all last season and this one so far. (Chelsea)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

Phoolish said:


> Woodpecker just pooped on my scope


Thats hilarious!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckTread

Great bucks guys! Congratulations


----------



## kmonty

Seen two does about an hour ago, first shots were at around 7:30. Very few shots were im hunting in schoolcraft county.


----------



## Patman75

Nice bucks! Had this 4 pt go past me and got him on camera.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Congrats to all the successful guys. Only seen 1 way off in the field so far here in gladwin. First shot was about 630 just as I was about to start climbing up..:what:. Neighbors down out of his blind right now making all kinds of noise. My buddy in big rapids had 2 tresspassers walk up to his blind this morn... Not too many shots around here, maybe 30. Had a bit of rain but calm now. Keep after em!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EdB

Let a small 8 walk, saw 2 other small bucks and a lot of does so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBD3393

19 does, things are just starting to get good!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buktruk

Good news, I can see a coupk e norways I planted this spring and they look great. A combine just went down the road too. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TCpat&trout

Weirdly quiet in Kalkaska County. 20 or so shots. First at 7:09


----------



## Fisherman6

Benzie county, one lone doe @7:30 and a couple other deer around 7:45 that I couldn't see that well. Only 2 shots within a mile so far.


----------



## Firefighter

Passed a couple good younger bucks so far. Heard close shots from the direction they both went to a little while later. Congrats to a few happy hunters! Hope they push a real monster to me though!


----------



## hunterbrooksfarm

got a text from my neighbor last night that they have 4 guys hunting on their 6acre piece of property. Told them fine just let me know where they're at so that me and my kids don't shoot in their direction, and gave them the location of where we'd be on our 40acres. also told them that we wouldn't shoot anything over on their side of the fence. figured that'd be good, headed out this morning to get into the stands and found one of his buddies sitting in my stand which sits 75yds from the 4 wire fence line, needless to say he came down quick and I escorted him back accross the line. and showed him where the property lines were that marked the property he was to be on. Took nearly 45min to show him and my morning sit was pretty well busted. My other neighbor who we have a great working relationship together we work on his food plots together and he comes over and helps with the bedding areas on my side. He just shot and then texted me that he got the big 8pt that I missed with the bow the other week. Still 4 other bucks kicking around on our properties a big 4pt, a 6pt, a crooked 7pt and a forked spike. I'm skunked so far, kids are skunked so far. Still early in the day.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

In the stand at 0620 with 37 degrees and a light SE breeze. About 30 shots so far. For me NBS, nothing but squirrels, I don't Mind.... Just good out. Congrats to our successful hunters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joshpb4

Northern Kent County. First shot at 7:04 only about 20 total this morning. Passed up a 14" wide 6 pt this morning. No deer since then..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger

joshpb4 said:


> Northern Kent County. First shot at 7:04 only about 20 total this morning. Passed up a 14" wide 6 pt this morning. No deer since then..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He must have been really close to get a tape on him. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cullz

Very slow. No shooting


----------



## bbutler

Montcalm county first shot at 6:35. Lots I shooting in our area drove the does to our property. 10 does in the half acre food plot at 9:30 . 9 does left about 10:05.


----------



## jmiller

Fred Bear said:


> how do you "see" 3 deer before shooting light?


You open your eyes


----------



## Tank.

A tasty little sixer!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Fred Bear said:


> how do you "see" 3 deer before shooting light?


:SHOCKED:
It is easy to see deer before "legal" shooting time. I was out with my bow last night and I started to lower my gear and climb down with right at the end of legal hunting time and when I got to the ground I could still see far enough to take a 20 yard shot easy. 3 minutes later i wouldn't be able to set the pin, but a gun and a scope I would probably get another 2 minutes. DNR set 30 minutes before/after because it is an easy number. They didn't set it to how good our eyes are. Same thing in the morning. Why do you think you hear shots 10-15 minutes early. They saw a deer and shot it.


----------



## TJD

Sitting in tree with my bow tonight. Passed a 120ish buck here 50 yards last evening with my gun, biggest ive let go. Was sizing him up and Almost decided to shoot him, but hesitated and the chance was over. Hoping he comes in bowrange tonight. Goodluck whoever is out tonight.

Edit: oops meant to post in nov 16 thread

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

